# Celeste is here!



## Tinkeringbell (May 26, 2020)

I'm closing this, as it's bedtime. Thanks everyone for dropping by!

I've captured Celeste near my airport. Feel free to stop by and pick a DIY up!

I'm keeping the gates open for the next two hours after posting this. (I'll lock the thread and edit out the dodo code once I close gates, no need to ask if it's still open if that hasn't happened )
No entrance fees!

I only request that you let me know you're stopping by/stopped by here, so the thread keeps a little visibility, and that you don't linger so as many people as possible can come pick one up!


----------



## Bandit_2 (May 26, 2020)

I'm flying over thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## thisistiff (May 26, 2020)

I’ll also stop by


----------



## mandsara (May 26, 2020)

I will stop by, tkyvm


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 26, 2020)

_I' m flying in now.
Toto from Africa_


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 26, 2020)

I would love to stop by. Sarabi from pride land. Thanks for sharing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2020)

I'll come by as well!  Emmaka from Destiny.


----------



## slothly (May 26, 2020)

I would love to come over thank you! Hannah from Coral Bay


----------



## helbels (May 26, 2020)

on my way over!  helen from quiet key


----------



## Whohaw (May 26, 2020)

ing becky from Ordlinn Cay.


----------



## lxjshrss (May 26, 2020)

On my way! Alex from Barlowe.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 26, 2020)

Leila from Arendelle, coming over! Thanks for hosting!


----------



## Xeleron (May 26, 2020)

Hi! Are you still available? or has the time run out?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (May 26, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Hi! Are you still available? or has the time run out?


The gate is still open! Will be for at least another hour


----------



## Xeleron (May 26, 2020)

Yuki from Emerald, on my way!


----------



## Demeter_Deme (May 26, 2020)

Deme from Mossglenn, on my way! Thanks!

Edit: Ooh, got a satellite DIY, thanks!


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (May 26, 2020)

foxy from destiny will be coming soon!


----------



## seularin (May 26, 2020)

bee from peachy <33


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 26, 2020)

May I please come by too? Thank you 

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

Eowyn from Ember ^_^


----------



## Emmsey (May 26, 2020)

Emmsey from Hobbiton for a visit if still open


----------



## Tinkeringbell (May 26, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> May I please come by too? Thank you
> 
> Eowyn from Ember ^_^


No need to ask! Just come by 


Emmsey said:


> Emmsey from Hobbiton for a visit if still open


Sure! Gates are open until I lock the thread


----------



## winterwinds (May 26, 2020)

I will come over now if its still open


----------



## Tinkeringbell (May 26, 2020)

winterwinds said:


> I will come over now if its still open


Yep, sure is!


----------



## naranjita (May 26, 2020)

I'm María from Unira! ty so much ;o;


----------



## PurpleCrutches (May 26, 2020)

I'm Hayley from Margarita, thanks so much!


----------



## ataraxy (May 26, 2020)

Ismail from Zenn-La, much appreciated!!


----------



## LadyWooks (May 26, 2020)

Just left thanks! Melody from Villalba


----------



## -Beano- (May 26, 2020)

I’ll come if its still open!


----------



## Niks (May 26, 2020)

*Would love to drop by if still possible.*


----------



## -Beano- (May 26, 2020)

Oh nvm its working


----------



## Tinkeringbell (May 26, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> I’ll come if its still open!





Niks said:


> *Would love to drop by if still possible.*



Of course! Gates are open until I say otherwise


----------

